# Gorilla Pro Series



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

deadly said:


> I just received 2 of these stands by UPS today
> 
> I took them out of the box and was impressed immediately by the size of the stand's platform and seat. I attached the padded arm rests and the seat. It is well built and the seat is roomy and will flip up out of the way when standing.
> 
> ...


Not the New HX seat but the older thick padded seat. Model # 40062.


----------

